# screen-printing price sheet



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

Hi guys and gals,

I am trying to come up with screen-printing price sheet. How do I come up with how much I charge? 

I want to print one color tee’s but I can do up to 4 colors. 

Thanks 

The Fly


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The starting point for your price list is to figure out how much it costs you to make a 1, 2, 3, & 4 color job. So you must factor in labor, cost of equipment, cost of supplies, overhead (rent, utilities, insurance), and your profit mark up. At the same time comparing this final figure to your competition. If you are higher than they are, then you can consider taking a lower profit margin or finding ways to cut your production costs.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Aug 19, 2007)

so far, we've priced every job differently because there are so many different factors.

cost of shirt, number of shirts, number of colors, labor involved, materials needed, etc.

calling around for quotes from the competition has been a good idea because it shows us where we are in comparison.

we're usually not far off from what other people are charging.


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

Ok, I never did the pricing b4 so this part is super new to me. how do you guys charge??


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are a couple things I charge for. you will have to figure out how much. 

screen - emulsion and burn
ink
films
art creation
number of colors
number of locations
number of special locations - sleeves,pockets collars and so on.

I have created a formula sheet in excell where I punch in all my requirements and shirt costs. It whips me up a quote in about 1 second flat. The cool part is if a customer needs a quote while I am out and about I can generally whip one up on my PDA.


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

Hey can you send me the formula sheet in excell that you have Please. 

thanks




Matto said:


> Here are a couple things I charge for. you will have to figure out how much.
> 
> screen - emulsion and burn
> ink
> ...


----------



## mdcorral (Jan 8, 2009)

flyhighsounds said:


> Hey can you send me the formula sheet in excell that you have Please.
> 
> thanks


hi matt, thanks for posting. can i ask a copy of your excel costing formula? thanks!


----------



## kkappy (Jan 14, 2010)

hi Matt!! can I have a city of that too?? that sounds great!!

thanks 
kim



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kings (Jan 19, 2013)

flyhighsounds said:


> Hey can you send me the formula sheet in excell that you have Please.
> 
> thanks


 i'm doing the same thing also, i don't have excell but could i get a formula sheet also. thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you do a search at top of page there is several of these sheets. The best ones are the ones were you put your own variables such as overhead and not just the labor and materials.


----------

